# My tunnel hull canoe



## Neil (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## Neil (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## Dadvocate (Jun 26, 2011)

Not alot of experince but my project came out pretty solid.

If not started already. Go to Bateau website and read or watch all the tutorials.Then look in the forum section for any similar applications. This will save you time, materials and money later. Then when you have been educated the DIY experts on here can fine tune your plans. 

To answer your question I think that a bare fiberglass to a marine epoxy will be the best bond.


----------



## Neil (Jun 16, 2014)

Thanks, will do.


----------

